# Bumblebee Goby + Shrimp = fat Goby



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a feeling the little guys would not be shrimp safe. I have two tanks, one for the little Bumblebee Gobies and another one for Shrimp. When I first started the Goby tank I managed to fish out most of the cherry shrimp but not all of them. It has been interesting to watch the Gobies over the last month or so. The tank they are in is the 6.6 bookshelf tank and they have each laid claim to one side, but often hang out in the middle together.

I have often watched them follow the shrimp around the tank but never get to close. The shrimp are just a bit smaller then the Gobies. Well to my surprise I glance over today and see one of the little guys swimming around with a huge shrimp in his mouth :icon_eek: Dear lord I had no idea he could even get his mouth around the shrimp! I must say it was amusing to watch, he had no idea what to do with it from there. He carried it around for about 5 minutes! The poor little shrimp finally made his way to shrimp heaven about 1 minute into the whole ordeal and the little Goby finally let go a few minutes later with a bit of persuasion .

So I must tell future Bumblebee Goby owners that they are not shrimp safe! I switched the Gobies over to Live Baby Brine Shrimp about 3 weeks ago and now I realized that the last 4 shrimp in the tank has dwindled to 1. I am thinking I must have taught them new hunting skills with the live BBS. I still can't catch that last one shrimp, bad news for that lone survivor! 

I thought I'd pass the news along :redface:


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

lol great thread title. Glad to see you're taking this in stride


----------



## Jvalasek1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Once the fish realized that shrimp are food, it was all over.


----------

